# Luis Scola, dominating ACB



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Against Ricoh Manresa, Scola led Tau to the win 90-72 with:

33 points 17 rebounds 5 assists 3 steals!!!!

with 52 of ACB efficiency, he's made one of the best performances ever saw in a Spanish court, (the record of the league is 66 by Arvydas Sabonis)

Knowing that European basketball is slower and the games are shorter, the stats mean even more.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Terrific. 


Let's hope he doesn't get hurt during the course of the next calendar year.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Being a big Pau fan, I say that probably Scola is as good as Pau at his NBA rookie year. I don't have any doubt that Luis now could be doing 17-8 in a losing team with minutes.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> Being a big Pau fan, I say that probably Scola is as good as Pau at his NBA rookie year. I don't have any doubt that Luis now could be doing 17-8 in a losing team with minutes.





Wow, that's really terrific. 


One knock that I've always heard on Scola is his back-to-the-basket game.....Does he have one? Will it be good enough to effectively play against the taller PF's in the league? 



PS: Thanks for sharing the info on Scola, keep it coming! I rarely ever hear about the guy until July every year, so it's good to hear from someone who sees a lot of the guy.


----------



## Athenea (Oct 17, 2004)

Today game against Unelco Tenerife

27pts 
FG% 12-17
FT% 3-5
7 rbs
2 ast
2 stl
2 bks

For the season (4 games so far)
Mins 31
Pts 22.3
3 pts 0/0 0%
2 pts 9.3/14.5 64%
Fts 3.8/6 63%
Def Rebs 2.8
Of Rebs 5.5
Tot Rebs 8.3
Asts 2.3
TO 0.5
Blks 1.8
Pfs 3.8
Collected Fouls 4.5


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

whenever i see him play he is total garbage(well im exaggerating a little)
but the rest of the time he puts up stats like that
  

i dont know what to take on him
either another steal by the spurs
or this dude will never suceed in the L


----------



## Pizzeria Dan (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow

The Spurs are great at finding good foreign players


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pizzeria Dan</b>!
> Wow
> 
> The Spurs are great at finding good foreign players


If only they kept Barbosa too


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> If only they kept Barbosa too





Yeah, I'm kind of upset about that, but if Beno turns out to be solid, then it will cancel it out.


----------



## Fede (May 23, 2004)

Tau Ceramica : 67 - Canaria: 64

Luis Scola: 31 pts - 16 rebs


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fede</b>!
> Tau Ceramica : 67 - Canaria: 64
> 
> Luis Scola: 31 pts - 16 rebs


the statline was 20 points 16 rebounds 4 assists
anyway, that's impressive

Scola's 04-05 stats (being 24 years old)
21.8 pts
57 % fg percentage
9.8 rebounds

Sabonis' 89-90 stats in Spanish League (being 25 years old)
23.1 pts
50.5 % fg percentage
13.1 rbs


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> 
> whenever i see him play he is total garbage(well im exaggerating a little)
> but the rest of the time he puts up stats like that
> ...


During the Olympics he was the heart and soul of the Argentinia NT, I think he looked good in the post, he was a good passer, and was great at cleaning up around the basket. What impressed me watching him was he was more agile than I expected.

He should be a great fit when he finally comes over. The fact he already has chemistry with Ginobili helps, my question is how much it's going to cost the Spurs to sign him.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pizzeria Dan</b>!
> Wow
> 
> The Spurs are great at finding good foreign players


Spurs have great scouts and probably the best GM in the NBA.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Who is a comparable NBA player to Luis Scola? Any thoughts?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

when is he coming over...it seems like he is ready for the nba?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> when is he coming over...it seems like he is ready for the nba?





I guess next year. The Spurs have had him for two summers, so we have been waiting for him to be on the roster for awhile. 



We didn't get him this year because of money/buyout issues I believe.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Who is a comparable NBA player to Luis Scola? Any thoughts?


I heard a comparison to Kenny Thomas before.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> I heard a comparison to Kenny Thomas before.


That's not actually far off, though he's seems to be more comfortable scoring off of putbacks than Thomas. The Kenny Thomas comparison is a lot better than the Malik Rose comparison that was floating around before.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'd say Kenny Thomas is a good comparison, but I'm not sure if Scola can rebound as well as Thomas. Judging by his rebounding numbers over seas, he might be a good rebounder.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Glad I picked him up for my BBB.net challenge team. I was really impressed with him in Athens.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Who is a comparable NBA player to Luis Scola? Any thoughts?


Is not easy... because in the Nba there are no many real post player, that have also the finesse of Luis..maybe Donyell Marshall is a very good comparison


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> 
> 
> Is not easy... because in the Nba there are no many real post player, that have also the finesse of Luis..maybe Donyell Marshall is a very good comparison





Donyell Marshall? I like that comparison. 




Does Scola have a perimeter game, because one of the things that makes Marshall unique is that he is a very good 3PT shooter.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... not sure but in athens I think Scola hit a couple of three's, even though the 3-point line is shorter... I know he has good range for a big man. I think this guy is going to be good because he works hard and has a lot of soul.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luis in the Spurs wouldn't take the 3s... He would have to take the midrange shot... and he has it.. is pretty reliable....even if sometimes he has some problems from the free throw line...


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I don't know exactly what's going on with Luiz Scola and the Spurs... I mean wtf didn't the Spurs sign him this year? Do they have to pay his European team? Considering he was drafted in '01 is there a deadline like the Spurs couldn't sign him 4 years after beeing drafted or something ?
I really have no clue about all that stuff going on with Scola.. I'll welcome any information about this coz they never ever ask Pop about it on ticket 760.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Another thing about Scola... is there a chance to see him play at SF or C?
I mean he looks undersize for a PF and Pop plays undersized Centers (Malik at times and Rob at moments).
I guess he won't get much minutes in SA as PF and he could get much more minutes at SF or C positions... just wondering


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> I don't know exactly what's going on with Luiz Scola and the Spurs... I mean wtf didn't the Spurs sign him this year? Do they have to pay his European team?


yeah- I think he has to pay something like 2 mio $, which of course he can't afford paying out of his own pocket... 

hint: change that 350.000 max buyout rule already... buyouts in europe are going up....



> Another thing about Scola... is there a chance to see him play at SF or C?


No way- he is really undersized (and not as athletical as Malik) for a C and too slow for SF...


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Thx a lot for these informations....
It ends up to an easy conclusion then... why the hell would Pop sign Scola if he has to pay max buckets for 10-15 mpg ?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> Thx a lot for these informations....
> It ends up to an easy conclusion then... why the hell would Pop sign Scola if he has to pay max buckets for 10-15 mpg ?


actually after this season- I am not sure though- Scola is a FA (in europe), if not- with one year less in his contract, buyout should decrease to something more reasonable for San Antonio.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

The Spurs (Pop said it) have said they are going to use the MLE next summer to bring him over. Whether it's all of the MLE or half, who knows but Scola is coming over next summer.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GODisaSpursFan</b>!
> The Spurs (Pop said it) have said they are going to use the MLE next summer to bring him over. Whether it's all of the MLE or half, who knows but Scola is coming over next summer.




Is that good for us? If we have a shot at signing a future replacement for Bowen, I say we use the MLE for a guy like that instead of clogging up the PF position. 



It's starting to look like it's a shame that Malik was signed for 7 years. Pop has no confidence in him, and now we are looking at spending the MLE on somebody to take his spot.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

It's early to think about a replacement for Bowen... Pop loves him and will play him for years...Scola could be a great replacement for Horry... Anyway I think that our next Bruce could be the guy drafted in the second round...this year(too difficult name)... He is still very very young.. but there is no hurry... maybe in 3-4 years he will come and contribute.. and then there are other drafts... so I wouldn't worry....



About the game... well , Manu took just 6 shots and not played.. much.. Maybe other teams are trying to stop him.. but what he does?? He gives 9 assists.... Fantastic:yes:


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Parker
Manu
Bowen
Scola
Duncan


wow with the bench, I like how the Dallas, utah jazz, Phoneix Suns run their organization, very professional, I respect this organization and wished Isiah learned more from it, instead of being an ego moron he is. Isiah judges International players by a day of practice and cuts them or trades them for more "exciting" players


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> Another thing about Scola... is there a chance to see him play at SF or C?
> I mean he looks undersize for a PF and Pop plays undersized Centers (Malik at times and Rob at moments).
> I guess he won't get much minutes in SA as PF and he could get much more minutes at SF or C positions... just wondering


Undersided PF? I dont think so. Didnt you watch the olympics? And this thing of pg,sg,sf,pf,c doesnt exists anymore. Just take a look on some teams' starting line-up, like phoenix.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Well I saw how he killed the US team for sure, I love the player and he is not that undersized for a PF you are right... he is like 6"8 6"9 isn't he? so a small 6"9 I guess which isn't that big but with his atheltism he might get the job done anyways.
Anyways you can't (hardly) play at PF at 6"8 or less...
I pointeds that coz Timmy is a huge PF and as a PF Scola will have very limited minutes, especially if Pop keeps beeing in love with Horry... and it won't resolve our problem, outside of TD and Rasho no 7 footer


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBobZ</b>!
> Well I saw how he killed the US team for sure, I love the player and he is not that undersized for a PF you are right... he is like 6"8 6"9 isn't he? so a small 6"9 I guess which isn't that big but with his atheltism he might get the job done anyways.
> Anyways you can't (hardly) play at PF at 6"8 or less...
> I pointeds that coz Timmy is a huge PF and as a PF Scola will have very limited minutes, especially if Pop keeps beeing in love with Horry... and it won't resolve our problem, outside of TD and Rasho no 7 footer


Numbers aren't all.

Luis is a PF-C (in Europe/NT he plays almost more at 5 than at 4).

I see well a starting line-up with Scola at PF and Duncan at C.

And then, Scola at 3 ? he have almost zero three-pointer, too few even for a PF.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Numbers aren't all.
> ...





Scola won't start over Rasho. We signed the guy for 6 years and 40+ million dollars to be our starting center, and that's where he needs to stay. Plus, Rasho is a big part of our interior defense being so good, and we lose a little bit of that with Scola instead of Rasho.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Thx Koko... you answered for me


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I repeat what I see Scola as the natural substitute of Horry..will be the first change in the frontcourt... On offense is already a super player.... better than Horry in my opinion.. I'm still concerned about defense... but we will see next year


----------

